# Probleme mit eSata Anschluss einer externe HDD



## naund? (8. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

ich hab mir eine 2,5" externe Festplatte mit USB sowie eSATA Anschluss gekauft. Nun  ich konnte die Platte an dem PC über das USB Kabel verbinden , aber leider hatte keinen Erfolg mit dem eSATA Anschluss. Wenn ich meine externe Festplatte über den eSata Anschluss an meinem Pc anschliesse, passiert gar nicht  muss ich was einstellen?

ich hab ein Cooltek II Gehäuse mit eSata Anschluss vorne, und den habe ich auf mein Mainboard angeschlossen!

wisst ihr woran es liegen könnte?

danke


----------



## BlackSHeeP (8. Juni 2009)

Die Festplatte läuft an aber wird nicht erkannt oder?

Klemm die Festplatte mal bei ausgeschalten Pc dran (natürlich auch strom und anschalten) und schalt dann mal den Pc an. Nun müsste die Festplatte gehn.

Somit wäre das Problem das du im Bios kein AHCI aktiviert hast und die externe per eSata nicht Plug & Play fähig ist!

Also muss du im BIOS AHCI aktivieren (Statt IDE). Aber VORSICHT wenn du XP drauf hast musst du Windows neu installieren oder Rep, installieren und einen AHCI Treiber bei der installation einbinden.

Kannst ja auch mal die Forensuche zu AHCI verwenden da wirst du bestimmt noch ein paar Infos dazu bekommen.

Ps: Aber der Aufwand lohnt sich  eSata geht ordentlich ab, kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung berichten.


----------



## Murxwitz (8. Juni 2009)

kannst mal was versuchen:
die externe platte anschließen
dann windows nach neuer hardware suchen lassen (hardwareassistent)
der müsste die dann finden

ic weiß nur nicht ob er die dann automatisch wieder findet oder du das jedesmal machen musst wenn du die anschließt


----------



## naund? (27. Juni 2009)

es klappt immer noch net, hab aufgegeben und bleib lieber bei usb


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (4. Juli 2009)

was hast du denn versucht um es zum laufen zu bekommen? Wichtig bei eSATA-Platten ist wie gesagt der AHCI-Modus, da sonst Hotplugging nicht funktioniert. AHCI kannst du im BIOS aktivieren (der Punkt heißt meistens RAID-Mode). Aber vorsicht! Windows fährt danach erstmal nichtmehr hoch, da es keinen AHCI-Treiber installiert hat. Du kannst Windows nun neu installieren oder reparieren. Oder du bereitest Windows schon vorher auf den Wechsel vor. Dazu gibt es Anleitungen im Internet, ich glaube man muss vor dem Wechsel von IDE auf AHCi einfach den IDE-Treiber in Windows deinstallieren, dann installiert Windows beim nächsten Start den AHCI-Treiber von selbst, aber such da nochmal bei google oder hier im Forum.

Der Aufwand lohnt sich in jedem Fall!!! eSATA ist genauso schnell wie eine interne Festplatte, mit USB2.0 schaffst du meist nicht mehr als 40MB/S...eSATA schafft bei mir knapp über 80MB/S. Mir kommen keine USB2.0 Platten mehr ins Haus...


----------

